# my sql einstieg



## der chiller (1. Sep 2012)

Hi 

Ich möchte gerne eine kleine datenbank programmieren mit mysql und wollte mich mal nach einem kurzen tutorial möglichst auf deutsch fragen. Ich wollte einfach mal ein kleines Telefonbuch programmieren, nur um Prinzip zu verstehen. Wäre gut wenn mir jemand helfen könnte oder halt wie gesagt ein Tutorial für mich hätte . lg


----------



## der chiller (1. Sep 2012)

Himmel was war denn da los: Nicht dass mich gleich alle für einen Idioten halten:

 Hi

Ich möchte gerne eine kleine datenbank programmieren mit mysql und wollte mich mal nach einem kurzen tutorial möglichst auf deutsch umhören. Ich dachte mir, einfach mal ein kleines Telefonbuch zu programmieren, nur um das Prinzip zu verstehen. Wäre gut wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte oder halt wie gesagt ein Tutorial für mich hätte . lg


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Sep 2012)

Schon mal bei Google mit "java mysql tutorial deutsch" versucht?

http://www.java-forum.org/datenbanken/1351-datenbank-verbindung-mysql-schritt-fuer-schritt.html


----------



## Fab1 (1. Sep 2012)

Warum schaust du nicht einfach in Google? MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch :: 3 Einführung in MySQL: ein MySQL-Tutorial


----------

